# need help!



## charonate (Aug 28, 2008)

Patient had a procedure for prostate ca which has a 90 day global period, he was then re-admitted because of complications, can I bill initial hospital care? if so, what modifier can I use?


----------



## jangely (Aug 28, 2008)

If the surgeon readmits the patient during the global period of the original surgery for the same problem that prompted the original surgery, you cannot charge for the readmission or hospital visits. 

If, however, the patient's condition requires a trip o the operating room, you may report the procedure performed and append modifier -78 (Return to the operating room for a related procedure during the postoperative period).


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 28, 2008)

Only if it's unrelated to the surgery.  If so, modifier 24 to the E/M.  If taken to the OR for surgery, then you would select which ever surgical modifier is applicable to your situation.

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/pubs/surgeryguide.pdf


----------

